

Git for dropbox users: Don't be afraid - magicseth
http://devblog.bu.mp/git-for-dropbox-users-dont-be-afraid-11374

======
magicseth
The goal of this piece is not to teach people how to use git, but to give a
way of thinking about git that will hopefully help new git users understand it
better. It ended up being more of a wall of text than I had hoped.

Feel free to fork it:

<https://gist.github.com/1951984>

------
pilom
If I were not a software guy who had used git, after reading this I would say
"So why don't I use Dropbox for everything? It does everything hard for me."

